# 24/7 .45 FTF Problems



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

So I bought this gun used about 6 months ago. The first time I took it to the range I had probably 1 out of every 10 rounds not feed. As in not even chamber. As if the slide never grabbed the next round from the mag, so I would have to rack the slide for the next round to chamber. 
I called Taurus and told them what was going on. They explained to me they had a bad batch of magazines go out with the guns originally and have since been replaced. Well 4 months later they finally sent me a new mag, that they charged me $40 for. The magazine definitly looks defferent but no changes on the guns performance. If anything it seems to be worse.
I keep the gun extremely clean and have tried many differnet types of ammo.
So before I send the gun back to them, has anybody here had this problem or know of something I can try to fix this?
Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to the wonderful world of Taurus.

not to sound like an ass... but you get what you pay for!


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea I guess you're right. I only paid a little over $300 OTD. The problem is I really like the gun. It's very comfortable, fits in my hand great. But it looks like I'll be sending it to Taurus, hopefully getting it backed fixed, and them getting sold or traded in.
But no worries...I just picked up a XD9, Sig SP2022, and Walther P22.:mrgreen: No need for the Taurus anymore.


----------



## Bigpoppy (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought my Taurus 24/7 Duo-Tone 45ACP from budsgunshop.com new about a little over a year ago. Let me tell you, I was out shooting it about 5 days ago, this thing is accurate and reliable(I guess I got a good one). Double Tap at about 7 yards keeps both rounds consistently 2 inches apart. I really can't complain because I have run about 300rds through it without a FTF or FTE.


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

I wonder if opening the magazine lips a tad would make a difference?

To me, it seems like the next round doesn't seem high enough in the mag to be pushed into the chamber as the slide comes forward.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

I guess I got a good one too. 200+ rounds of ball and Gold Dots w/o one problem.


----------



## Gearheart (Nov 21, 2008)

Normally, I am the first one to point an accusing finger at Taurus, but after reading your first post, I have to ask.

Are you sure you are not limp-wristing it?


----------



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Gearheart said:


> Normally, I am the first one to point an accusing finger at Taurus, but after reading your first post, I have to ask.
> 
> Are you sure you are not limp-wristing it?


Well everytime I've had it out shooting several other people have shot it with the same problems. Even very experienced shooters. I myself have been shooting for quite some time and have never had a limp wristing problem, even with all different sized frames and different size calibers.

And Taurus did admit that they've had problems with this particular gun.


----------

